# New Rogers Scroll Saw



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

A friend gave me an 1800's Treadle powered New Rogers scroll saw that I have cleaned, lubricated and adjusted. The belt remains an issue; it has been replaced with one too small in diameter and as a result; it slips in the small pulley when I feed material into the saw. Does anyone have an idea about finding a new leather belt for this jem?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

you should post some pictures of it


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

this is just a sugestion see if a new rubber link belt will fit because you can get those in almost any size


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no idea how to post pictures. I am seriously tech challenged; hence, my totally glucose powered shop. 

The belt is round with grooves in the pulleys 1/4 inch in diameter. The current belt is 3/6" dia. The same dia as my 1912 Singer treadle sewing machine.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Check out http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/ He can do flat or round leather drive belts cut to your specifications. BTW I like your description of your shop, "Totally glucose powered" :smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks John, I will check out the site. It sounds like he could solve my problem.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

A belt is on order. Thanks again.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have installed the new belt; but it now breaks blades. There is too much play in the lower arm. I haven't desided how I am going to rebush the arm.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a beautiful saw. i hope that you get it working to your liking soon.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is so cool! It must be fun to work


----------



## YellowPerchman (Aug 23, 2014)

Okay, Okay, Okay....I know full well this is a 3 year old post. So I apologize about reviving it but the site wouldn't let me PM Wrangler unless I had at least 5 posts. So, I'll revive it. :-D

Wrangler, I brought home a New Rogers today from an auction near Pittsburgh. Spitting image of yours...with the offset foot pedals and all. Been looking for one for a several years now but refused to buy one on-line. Wanted to see it firsthand. Anyways, seems mine, the belt is pretty stretched (?). And it appears yours in 2011 is nice and tight with no sag. I am getting no arm movement when I work the pedals. Seems I got anywhere from 3/4" to 1" gapping when I pull it away from the lower/larger pulley. So was wondering if you can provide any tips regarding the belt length you ordered, or anything at all from your experience.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

When I was given the saw, it had a sewing machine belt which was to narrow. On line, I found a man in Illinois that supplies leather belts any width required. The new belt is purchased by the foot, I measured the old belt, added 6" or so. If your belt is not dried out or cracked, you simply look for the splice, remove the staple and cut to length. As you break in a new belt, it stretches and. You have to repeatedly adjust the size. A flaw in the design is that their is no tensioning pulley, so belt length has to be maintained by adjusting the length.


----------



## YellowPerchman (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Wrangler. Yeah, I noticed no tensioning pulley and was befuddled by it...thinking it was me missing the obvious. But seems like I have pretty much the exact same issue as you in 2011. My belt installed is also 3/16" I contacted John above and will get in touch with him for revamping my belt. I got your PMs but can't answer you yet. Need 5 total posts. Once I get that, I'll get it touch with ya.


----------

